# Vegas 7 - Programm hängt sich beim Rendern auf



## SIRDIZZALOT (10. November 2007)

Hi Community! Seit neuestem habe ich Probleme beim Rendern. Jedes Mal wenn ich einen FIlm Rendern will, so bricht es bei 18 % ab und reagiert nicht mehr, nur die Restzeit beim Rendern läuft weiter und wenn diese abgelaufen ist, passiert nichts weiter, außer das die verstrichene Zeit weiter läuft Das Video ist nicht fertig gerendert und ich bin am verzweifeln!

Kann ja sein dass es mit meinem anderen Problem zusammenhängt?:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video.../292639-sound-bricht-bei-sony-vegas-7-ab.html

Dort bricht nämlich der Sound regelmäßig ab, wenn ich es einfach mal so abspielen will!

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?

Ps.: Diese Probleme habe ich übrigens nur bei diesem im anderen Thread angesprochenen ehemaligem Sony Vegas 6 Projekt!


----------



## Clubski (27. November 2007)

*ach jaaa ich habe eine testversion von sony vegas movie studio 6.0 trial  und ich kann entweder rendern oder den text bearbeiten HMMMM ich insallierss wohl besser neu und was dein problem angeht das kan daran liegen das dein pc mit dem programm nicht klaar kommt oder dein system das programm nicht richtig mer annimmt und es jetzt abstöß oder es ist kapputt was ich weniger glaube installiers einfach mal neu falls du ein crack hast ist das kein wunder die crack versionen halten nicht sehr lange ohne das irgend was kapputt geht hahahaha MFG Clubski*


----------



## SIRDIZZALOT (28. November 2007)

Clubski hat gesagt.:


> *ach jaaa ich habe eine testversion von sony vegas movie studio 6.0 trial  und ich kann entweder rendern oder den text bearbeiten HMMMM ich insallierss wohl besser neu und was dein problem angeht das kan daran liegen das dein pc mit dem programm nicht klaar kommt oder dein system das programm nicht richtig mer annimmt und es jetzt abstöß oder es ist kapputt was ich weniger glaube installiers einfach mal neu falls du ein crack hast ist das kein wunder die crack versionen halten nicht sehr lange ohne das irgend was kapputt geht hahahaha MFG Clubski*



Wie gesagt, mit allen anderen neu angefangenen Projekten unter Sony Vegas 7 habe ich keinerlei Probleme und außerdem benutze ich keine gecrackte Version, wär ja noch schöner wenn man das Programm auch noch mit der Cd ausführen müsste! Naja ich finde es wie gesagt sehr ärgerlich und zugleich schade, da ich sehr viel Arbeit in dieses ältere Projekt gesteckt habe!

Ps.: Aber trotzdem danke, dass ich überhaupt eine Antwort erhalten habe, ich dachte schon dieser Thread würde in der Versenkung verschwinden!


----------



## APoCx (24. Januar 2008)

@ Clubski: Du hast eine demo von einer Trial -testversion was ist das denn eine Testversion einer zeitbegrenzten testversion LOL 


vielleicht ist das programm "umgestellt", versuche doch mal ne neuinstallation. vielleicht geht das dann ja.
ansonsten würde ich sagen, dein rechner ist zu alt oder du hast zu wenig RAM^^


----------

